# Hunting Attractants - Restriction



## KGC_Bowhunter (Feb 27, 2006)

So has everyone picked up their 2010 Ontario Hunting Regulations Summary?
Might want to check out page 4, looks like the government is considering a "restriction" on scents, lures and urines...  They note any attractant that contains body parts could lead to Chronic Wasting Disease.... what???

Hope this doesn't hit the regs'! :sad:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Good god, what's wrong with these people...... 

Wonder who's brain storm idea that is. Is there money involved behind this idea too just like the spring bear hunt?


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

It is true, they are scared of getting CWD from these products. It is possible on any natural (pure) urines or scents.
My understanding is you can use artificial atractants, and food plots are still allowed.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

First, is there scientific evidence............documented to show that it can be transfered through these fluids? If there is we need to look at this, right? Protect the Population we have.

If not we have to look at where this is coming from and who is supporting it.

I used fresh deer urine but it came from a Ont. Canada source so there is the ability to attain a clean product in my view. So why would we smack Canadian suppliers with a total ban.

Sounds like the Liberals trying to slip another draconian law down our necks based on election money. 

Does anyone have more info on this? Documentation?

Bob


----------



## johnness (May 31, 2010)

This isn't the first time... they have already done this in other Provinces already. They'll even to right into a pro-shop and take the stuff right off the shelves. 

I'm not sure how I feel about it...


----------



## KGC_Bowhunter (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I agree with GenisisAlpha, we should demand proof this first of all does cause CWD before the start taking alot of money out of manufacturer's and distributors pockets.. I would suspect we will be able to use the synthetic scents but that is like wearing your socks in the bath tub (if you know what I mean)!!!
Not sure if it's another political thing for votes, not sure the those same people are that smart.. after all they are the same ones that want to ban hunting however they'll head out to McDonalds for a burger!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Prevention*

When you read about CWD and what they know about it
The agent responsible for CWD (and other TSEs, such as scrapie and bovine spongiform encephalopathy) is a prion, an abnormal form of a normal protein, known as prion protein (PrP), most commonly found in the central nervous system (CNS), and is capable of spreading to the peripheral nervous system (PNS), thus infecting meat, or muscle, of deer and elk. The abnormal prion protein infects the host animal by promoting conversion of normal cellular prion protein (PrPC) to the abnormal prion form (PrPCWD). The build-up of PrPCWD in the brain is associated with widespread neurodegeneration. I think this would be a good prevention untill they are sure. Think of the consequence if this spreads all around the province. If it ever did and they did not do anything we would be saying "these idiots why didn't they act earlier on it"...... for ounce they are proactive. If we concider the fact that when CDW is here it's there to stay. Just wish ours would do the same in Quebec. 

Just a thought


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'm from Saskatchewan and just heard on the radio they have a vaccine ready to go for CWD. Not sure if they mean ready for testing or not? This is good news for anyplace that has CWD.


----------



## KGC_Bowhunter (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with you Charles.. 
If this can prevent CWD then I'm all for it.. There is enought products on the market now (synthetic) that will attract deer. I guess those manufacturers that are producting "pure" deer urine on deer farms that are controlled my not agree but I guess preventative measures are better then none...


----------

